# How frequently should you feel baby move at 19 weeks?



## EarthMama

I'm just wondering...he seems to kick more during afternoon and was kicking/nudging me yesterday but I woke up this morning and don't feel him yet so I was just wondering how often is normal? My midwife told me she was surprised I was feeling him so early this being my first child..she quoted 22 weeks for regular movement but just want to check in here.


----------



## Sarah27

I would have said not much at the moment, they are only tiny as well so remember that and which way they are facing will have something to do with it too. 

I felt this one first at 13 weeks but this is my 3rd baby, then I didn't really feel much movement for a while then if I did I think I was imagining it most of the time! I am just 19 weeks so the same as you and I tend to feel some movements every day, some in the morning, some or non in the afternoon then quite bit at night.However there is no regular "pattern" as such and prob lots of "sleep" periods. I had my anomaly scan the other day and LO was moving about loads on the scan which was weird as I couldn't feel a think at the time..... So try not to overly worry... 

I think as long as you have felt some movement all can be okay at until about 20 weeks but even then every one is different... My MW said 24weeks for "patterns" of movement... xxx


----------



## Mrs_Grissom

I've felt nothing but tried to make myself feel better by reading in many different places that you can't normally feel anything until 20+ :)


----------



## bbyno1

Im basically 19 weeks now and only felt baby move a few times


----------



## tucker07

i dont feel him all of the time yet. mostly its just at night when im relaxing.


----------



## Mrs HM

I first felt the baby move for sure at 20 weeks exactly. For a few days I thought there was a pattern of activity in the morning, afternoon and evening, but that didn't last and I've only been feeling movement occassionally since, so no regular pattern for me yet either.


----------



## EarthMama

Cool, thanks for the reassurance ladies!! I look forward to feeling him more often. 

Just after I posted this I laid down, put my hands on my belly and felt him thump me a few times, as if to say, "I'm here mom! Don't worry!"  Already a sweetheart...lol.


----------



## amberlindsay7

I'm almost 20 weeks and have been feeling movement every day for about 2 weeks now; most of the time it's in the afternoon or early evening - however, for the past 2 days, he's been really active all day; but thankfully not at night...I hope his pattern of activity continues after he's born! lol ;D


----------



## happygal

im 19 weeks today and i only feel tiny movements occasionally. some days i dont feel anything at all, others a feel quite a bit x


----------

